# Funny



## hobbes28 (Jul 28, 2004)

This isn't really a blooper but I was in the car and saw this van and couldn't let it go without a picture.







Look carefully...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 28, 2004)

i see it :LOL:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 28, 2004)

Lovely job to have, prolly not what I thought a pool man would do


----------



## malachite (Jul 28, 2004)

It's Carl Spackler!


----------



## Alison (Jul 28, 2004)

LMAO! Reminds me of the sign "Welcome to our ool, notice there's no P in it, lets keep it that way."


----------



## Lula (Jul 29, 2004)

:lmao:


----------



## Walt (Jul 29, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## terri976 (Aug 27, 2004)

haha thats to funny!!


----------



## santino (Sep 15, 2004)

whata reputation


----------



## mygrain (Sep 18, 2004)

The cesspool cleaner!!! lol!!! Thats' good advertising!


----------

